# Queda de neve na Serra Amarela (1300m) - 30/03/2008



## dgstorm (31 Mar 2008 às 12:22)

Chegamos la perto das 16h00 e a cerca de 1100m começaram a cair os primeiros aguaceiros de neve, continuamos a subida a já a 1300m somos presenciados com uma queda de neve mais intensa, a neve no chão era pouco ou quase nenhuma, só em sitio mais abrigados é que tinha juntado e deu para perceber que primeiro tinha caido granizo, pois por baixo da neve ainda estavam as pequenas pedras de granizo, a temperatura era de 3ºC, descendo depois mais tarde para 1ºC !(peço desculpa pela qualidade de imagem, mas nao sei o que se passava com a maquina, pos a imagem com uma cor esquesita) 

[IMG=http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4042/img1207lr9.th.jpg]

Aqui ainda nao havia neve nenhuma...



Os primeiros flocos quando la chegamos, temperatura era de 3ºC(Levei a minha estação do Lidl colada no vidro na parte de fora e o aparelho la dentro, visto que o carro nao possuia termómetro xD(nao liguem a hora nem a data xD)) 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8QAL2XZvac[/YOUTUBE]

Depois o tempo abriu e o Sol ate deu para aquecer um bocadinho, depois apareceram umas nuvens e começou outra vez a cair mas desta vez com mais intensidade e tb com mais frio tendo a temperatura chegado a 1ºC !





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LwRE9qAogc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIuluNn1NB8[/YOUTUBE]

Depois começou a acumular...




Fica aqui a 'reportagem'... espero que mais destas ou melhores apareçam !


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 13:04)

Obrigado dgstorm! 

Ainda estava a cair alguma coisa, foi pena não estar a pegar! Mesmo assim é sempre um regalo ver uns flocos


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 13:50)

Bela reportagem dgstorm!

Nos videos percebe-se bem a força do vento! Aquele vento todo com 1ºC mais a neve... não devias estar lá muito cómodo


----------



## dgstorm (31 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Bela reportagem dgstorm!
> 
> Nos videos percebe-se bem a força do vento! Aquele vento todo com 1ºC mais a neve... não devias estar lá muito cómodo



Acredita que nao... eu ja nem sentia a mao que estava a filmar ! 
Mas ver aqueles flocos a cair valeu por tudo, visto que neve ja tinha visto muita mas a never foi a primeira vez, foi um regalo !


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 15:39)

dgstorm disse:


> Acredita que nao... eu ja nem sentia a mao que estava a filmar !
> Mas ver aqueles flocos a cair valeu por tudo, visto que neve ja tinha visto muita mas a never foi a primeira vez, foi um regalo !



Espera! Só agora reparei numa coisa! Tu meteste uma estação meteorlógica no carro (é o que parece na foto) ?? Eh pah se sim é uma ideia do catano  

EDIT: Reli o teu post e percebi o que fizeste, levaste a estação atrás! Bem pensado... mas a ideia de por uma estação no carro também não é uma ideia de deitar fora...


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2008 às 17:18)

Bela reportagem


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2008 às 17:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Mas ver aqueles flocos a cair valeu por tudo, visto que neve ja tinha visto muita mas a never foi a primeira vez, foi um regalo !



Um excelente registo da primeira nevada


----------



## iceworld (1 Abr 2008 às 00:51)

Será que foram as últimas do ano? 
bom de qualquer modo é um excelente registo


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 01:39)

dgstorm disse:


> Mas ver aqueles flocos a cair valeu por tudo, visto que neve ja tinha visto muita mas a never foi a primeira vez, foi um regalo !



É não é?
Mexe mesmo cá dentro.

Quanto ao termómetro no carro, foi mesmo uma grande ideia!


----------



## Brigantia (1 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

Bons registos *dgstorm*. Vale a pena fazer alguns quilómetros para ver nevar


----------



## Senador (9 Abr 2008 às 02:32)

Boas... pelas dezenas de vezes que já lá fui posso confirmar que não há sitio mais frio... não só pela altitude mas como também pelo wind chill!! Fizeram bem em ir de jipe, a ultima vez fui lá de carro e estava um bocado mau para subir.. pena é que não havia neve, pode ser que caia mais alguma coisa estes dias. Mas nem te adianta perder tempo se a temperatura aí em Vila Verde não for pelo menos de 6ºC...

Ps: DEZ 2006 cota 1000m:







 Um abraço


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 01:28)

Senador disse:


> Boas... pelas dezenas de vezes que já lá fui posso confirmar que não há sitio mais frio... não só pela altitude mas como também pelo wind chill!! Fizeram bem em ir de jipe, a ultima vez fui lá de carro e estava um bocado mau para subir.. pena é que não havia neve, pode ser que caia mais alguma coisa estes dias. Mas nem te adianta perder tempo se a temperatura aí em Vila Verde não for pelo menos de 6ºC...
> 
> Ps: DEZ 2006 cota 1000m:
> 
> ...



Olha que nao...
Neste dia que fui nem te passa pela cabeça a temperatura que estava ca em baixo (vila verde)... estavam 15ºC !


----------

